# Dolphin Preview für Jpg Dateien

## Erdie

Hallo,

bei mir zeigt Dolphin jpg dateien in der rechten Preview-Leiste an, jedoch erscheinen die Icons als generisches Symbol. Meine Jpgs sind um die 2 MB groß und die maximale Größe für Preview steht auf 4 MB. Wie kann man Dophin überreden, das die Icons im Folder als Previews angezeigt werden?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## franzf

Prinzipill ist Vorschau bei dir aktiviert? Funktioniert die mit (z.B.) pdfs, .txt, usw?

Ansonsten hatte ich das glaub ich auch mal. "F5" oder eben Menu->Ansicht->Aktualisieren hatte damals geholfen, bin mir aber nimmer sicher  :Wink: 

Zu guter letzt kann es sein, dass deine jpegs keine eingebettete Vorschau haben. Dann musst du das in den Einstellungen anmachen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also erst mal musst du unter Einstellungen/Allgemein/Vorschauen die Dateien auswählen, für die es Vorschau geben soll.

Dann musst du unter Ansicht die "Vorschau" aktivieren.

Als letztes musst du unter Ansicht/Eigenschaften einstellen, das diese Einstellung gespeichert und auch als Standardeinstellung für andere Ordner übernommen werden soll. Es hat Wochen gedauert, bis ich ich das alles zusammen hatte.

----------

## Erdie

Ja, was soll ich sagen, unter "Preview" hatte ich "images" ausgewählt, aber es gibt noch den Punkt "jpeg" separat. Obwohl ich das Menü schon x-mal aufgerufen habe, habe ich es jedesmal übersehen.  :Embarassed:   Jetzt gehts, vielen Dank.

-Erdie

----------

